# bad tattoos



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

this should be good for a laugh...i makes me feel better about the one i regret

Bad Tattoos - KTLA

number 14 is an interesting comparison between a good artist, and an apparent 3 year old with a tremor


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

That Raiders fan facial tattoo is probably the worst thing I have ever seen a sports fan do to themselves. He fails at life. What a fool.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

MORON!!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


>


that's f'ng terrible! she looks like bob cat goldwait...hahahahah


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I had a friend get a Marine corp Bulldog with USMC under it and then he got dishonorably discharged a couple monthes later.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

7costanza said:


>


Damn.. That is a bad tattoo... Worse than the one Barney Frank has.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------

